
Take your Linux experience in Windows to the next level with WSL - omiossec
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/commandline/take-your-linux-development-experience-in-windows-to-the-next-level-with-wsl-and-visual-studio-code-remote/
======
daly
Kudos to the WSL developers. An excellent effort.

I thought WSL was great... until Microsoft decided to reboot my device and I
lost all of my work. Stick with a native linux install. My shows linux box
shows an uptime of 126 days, last booted during a 24 hour power outage.

Microsoft values their updates more than your work.

~~~
gigatexal
You don’t do kernel updates or are you using ksplice?

